# Are Baby Gates in My Future?!



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My daughter, Chauncey, flies home from the U.K. tomorrow. She, her boyfriend, and their cat, Neko, will be staying at my place until the New Year. Neko is the cat in my avatar. Neko stayed with us for about 2 months last Dec/Jan. At that time, we decided not to introduce him to Muffs and Abby, since he was only going to be at my place temporarily. Furthermore, it had taken me three months, and countless hours of screens and baby gates, to introduce Muffs and Abby. Their introduction had only just ended a few weeks before Neko arrived...and I did NOT want to go through that again! So, Neko stayed in Chauncey's bedroom while he was here.

After he'd been with us for a few weeks last winter, he did manage to escape. The little monkey learned how to open the bedroom door! There was a bit of hissing, but things weren't too bad. Still, for the most part, we confined Neko to my daughter's bedroom. 

This time around, we're going to try to introduce Neko to the girls. So, it will be feeding behind doors, scent exchanges, room exchanges...the usual routine. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we won't have to go as far as installing baby gates! I'm really hoping that by Christmas, which is only a little over a week from now, Neko will be able to be out and about with the girls and the rest of the family. I know it would make Chauncey really happy if he could be with her, rather than locked up in her bedroom, on Christmas Day. Wish us luck!


----------



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hopefully since when he did escape it wasn't that bad of an ordeal other than some hissing things will go well and by Christmas they all three will be the best of friends with each other. I'll have my fingers crossed for you and good luck!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Since it's only about two weeks, I probably wouldn't even try it. But I'm gunshy right now about introducing cats.

I'm so happy you're going to have your daughter with you for the holidays, how wonderful! :grin:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks to all! My daughter leaves after the first week of January, so they'll actually be here for almost 4 weeks. That said, if it were Neko's first time here, I'm with you Marie, I don't think I'd try it for such a short time. But, I'm hoping the cats will still have some recollection of each other, such that the intro won't take as long as it normally would, as April suggested. 

In addition, Chauncey left to attend school in the U.K. at the beginning of October, while Neko and her boyfriend stayed behind in Canada. So, Chauncey hasn't seen Neko now for 2 months. I know she'd really like to spend as much time as she can with him when she's back, without having to sit upstairs in her bedroom, which is another reason I figured I'd give this a shot. Neko is such a lovable little guy, and he was fine with the girls last time around. Muffin sort of kept her distance, but she was ok too. Abby, however, was little Miss Hissy! We shall see whether or not Abby has gotten any friendlier since then. :?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

It's excellent that your daughter can come and stay for 4 weeks for the holidays!

Yah, when I had the kids separated, it was a bit inconvenient when I wanted to spend time with Cap'n Jack. It would be nice if everyone had free roam of the house. Good luck with it!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Alpaca!

Well, Neko arrived this evening. My daughter initially put him down in the foyer, in his carrier. Abby came over to investigate and gave Neko a little hiss hello. Neko didn't bother...he's not a hisser...while Muffs stayed in the dining room. My daughter then took Neko upstairs.

A little while later, I went up to visit with my daughter. When I came out about 15 minutes later, Frick and Frack were right outside the bedroom door. They each gave me a dirty look, as if to say "What do you think you're doing, allowing another CAT in the house?!" 

I then went downstairs. The girls followed and, since then, they've been oblivious to Neko's presence. Tomorrow I start the feedings behind the door. We shall see.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay, your daughter's home! 

I hope all your cats can peacefully co-exist. I'd try, too, since he's going to be there longer than I thought. 

Hopefully the Christmas spirit will get into Frick and Frack. :grin:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope so too...but right now, Muffs is "Bah" and Abby is "Humbug"!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

How's it going now? Installing a feliway plug in diffuser or two can help, too. And make sure Neko has his own litter box somewhere he feels safe.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

We're still feeding them on opposite sides of the door. So far, so good. Feliway likely won't help here, since it usually takes a few weeks to "kick in", by which time Neko will almost be ready to go home. And Neko's not stressed in any event. I can't imagine a more laid back cat. He would happily play with the girls today, if they'd let him! 

For the most part, Neko is in my daughter's room, which has an attached bathroom where he has his litter box. He also has a cat tree there, plus a fountain, food and lots of toys. So, he's fine. Yesterday I gave him a catnip cigar. He loooooves catnip!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I find I get results with feliway very quickly. I plug it in whenever there is going to be a stressful period, and it helps my cats cope, right away. 

It's not just for stress but for territorial feelings too, like what your female cats may be feeling. And remember, cats do not normally show that they are feeling stress. 

Neko may seem fine but he's been through a lot and I am sure he is feeling some stress, as are your cats. Any change causes stress.  

But anyway, I'm glad things are going okay.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, Feliway has no effect on many cats. Didn't help mine in the least. 

Niko has a sweet set-up! :grin:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Niko has a sweet set-up! :grin:


Nothing but the best for the kitties!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

My, that IS the purrrfect setup! Hmm, I'm not sure because I've heard both sides. Perhaps Niko would be perfectly fine staying in this setup for the entire duration. The small space would feel calming for him instead of letting him loose in the whole place.

But I also heard that cats need a large area because they like to roam and are territorial.

Anyways, I'm sure you'll be able to tell how he feels.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I think Neko would be happy if he could roam around. He's not afraid of much at all and he loves to explore. However, the girls have other ideas! They are only too happy to let him know that this is their castle and he is a not-very-welcome visitor. :? 

It looks like we're not likely going to be able to introduce them properly in the short time we have. It might be different if I had more time on my hands, but between working and trying to get ready for Christmas, there are not enough hours in the day. So, we'll likely put the girls in my room in the afternoons (when they're sleeping in any event) and let Neko out for a few hours then.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I think that is a good plan. Also, it may not hurt "introductions" any (if you intend to finish it once things calm down) to have them used his smell in "their" area.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Well Susan, because you have a short period of time and so many holiday chores [], I agree this is the best way. Just not enough time to attend to both.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Unfortunately, Feliway has no effect on many cats. Didn't help mine in the least.
> 
> Niko has a sweet set-up! :grin:


True that nothing works for every cat. However, in general Feliway plug in diffusers have been found by most people who use them to be very helpful for integrations, periods of high stress, territorial issues and litter box avoidance problems (once health issues have been fixed or ruled out of course).

I think feliway plug in diffusers are a fantastic product and will continue to recommend them. 

Back on topic Susan,I am glad things are going okay. I think letting Neko have the run of the house for a few hours every day, while the resident cats are put in his room (or any room or your room, but in his room would be okay too) is a great idea and something I advise people to do even for permanent integrations.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Based on the experience of members here, I've come to the conclusion that Feliway might work for about 40% of cats. That said, I too continue to recommend the diffusers for integration and similar related stress factors, because until you try them, you can't tell if your cat will or won't be affected -- and they can't hurt!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

But it's plenty expensive! 

I think it's the same thing as catnip. I don't use any catnip because Miu doesn't respond to it. Jack Jack drools so much it gets all over the place. And Rocky the dog goes nuts like a cat. Fun to watch. Even funnier when it's the dog going nuts and the cat sitting there staring at him go nuts without reacting herself.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I have been using Feliway for about 5 months and I feel that it did significantly calm down one of my bully cats. Of course, this helped the other cat not to stress so much. It is expensive and I am going to keep a half bottle aside and stop using it. If things go back to being crazy again, I will put the half bottle in the diffuser and order more. 

I hope Neko and the girls get along this holiday. Maybe get some pics too!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Feliway also works for Muffs, although she's not really too stressed right now. When it does work, it's definitely worth the money. 

My daughter's out this morning, so I earlier went into her room to feed Neko. When I came out, Abby was right there and she gave me a dirty look, as if to say "Traitor"!

I will definitely be taking pictures on Christmas...whether or not I'll get one of all three cats remains to be seen. :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Susan said:


> Based on the experience of members here, I've come to the conclusion that Feliway might work for about 40% of cats.


I agree. 40%, at most. It was a waste of a lot of money for me at a time when I had no money to spare, but I felt I had to try it. I also tried Composure and two other products. Nothing had any affect on my girls.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

kittywitty said:


> I have been using Feliway for about 5 months and I feel that it did significantly calm down one of my bully cats. Of course, this helped the other cat not to stress so much. It is expensive and I am going to keep a half bottle aside and stop using it. If things go back to being crazy again, I will put the half bottle in the diffuser and order more.
> 
> I hope Neko and the girls get along this holiday. Maybe get some pics too!


That's how I use it too, now. I plug it in when it is needed, and then unplug it and remove the bottle from the diffuser unit and put the cap back on, until the next time I need it.

It's not that expensive at amazon.com, which usually has the lowest prices. I do realize expense can be relative, and the initial outlay can be high, especially if you need more than one diffuser. One refill lasts me a long time.


----------

